# my 13in blue dragon



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

came from paradise in 04.hes a mean mofo.think i could get 200 for him?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice indeed sir-Dont know about the price though!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I do have your twin though-Your just has better coloration than mine-Do you know if it is male or female by n e chance









Hehe-Nevermind man-I just read your sig!!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

You can ask 200, getting it might be another story. He is a beauty though.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

done expect 200 for him. i would ask $50 myself, but i shoot low to give my unwanted pets an owner that would appreciate them. nice looking fish i can tell you took care of him. keep up the good work!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ask $250 and negotiate from there. It would retail for about $300 here in my city in a pet shop. But selling it privately you'd be lucky to get $150.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

it is large but the flower line is very plain not even a full single row. i remember when he was selling a few FH off back then, you probably paid a good penny at the time becasue they IMO lose their looks with size.

not sure about $200 but i lost interest in FH a while ago, ive kept quite a few, very personable thats forsure


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

LFS would jack up the price to about $300 for that fish......IMHO...i think the fish worth $100 or less


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

he doesnt seem like a blue dragon to me. he also dont have a nice flower line so i'd say about $100 because of the size.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

So whats the deal on this fish man-Is he up for sale or what-What price are you thinking about asking here-Give us an update sir!!!


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

well he now has developed some cataracks(sp)or something,trying to get it figured out.i posted a lie....i actually got it from lemmywinks who got it from paradice...just to clear that up.

ty for all the nice comments.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

you could get $50 from a private sale and $25 or less in store credit if you traded it in.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> you could get $50 from a private sale and $25 or less in store credit if you traded it in.


Damn-I need some of whatever your smokin man-


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

nice fish. i bet you could get 150 easily.....id start the price at 200 and negotiate if needed


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

furious piranha said:


> nice fish. i bet you could get 150 easily.....id start the price at 200 and negotiate if needed


$150 is probably from a newbie...but to some1 that knows about FH...I really don't think the fish is really worth more than $100.....due to head size, lack of flower and color ain't that tense either...this is a ZZ w/ more trimac trait......no offense to the owner...but thatz those are the things people most people would want from FHs......


----------

